# weight loss with ibs?



## tobeornottobe (Jan 17, 2012)

I just joined this sight because I am hoping to see the best way to stop being in pain daily. In September, I had surgery for an inflamed nerve trapped in scar tissue. After the surgery, I had a severe intestinal infection. Since then, I have been having pain on a daily basis with diarhea or constipation. Every time I have a bowel movement, my pain increases. When I am constipated, my pain is a dull ache. All the pain is from the belly button and lower, with sharp stabbing pains happening on the right side. Sometimes the pain seems to go into my hip bone and down my right leg. I also have times when I am doubled over and cannot move from the pain and the diarhea. I have gone to the gastro several times and was prescribed robinal(usesless) and bentyl which makes the pain tolerable but dopey.( This makes me hesitate to take it because I am a teacher). I have been keeping a diet of the things I eat to see what triggers a horrible day. So far nothing has stuck out but the fact I eat food in general. I try to drink a lot of water and take fiber on a daily basis. I also try to eat healthy, but many times I just don't feel like eating. I have lost about 11 pounds and am still dropping. My gastro at the last visit literally yelled at me, telling me there was nothing he could do and I am lying when I say the medicine makes me dopey. He also told me I should be following a diet but then said that I shouldn't have to if I am taking my medicine. I requested that he send me to someone else and have been scheduled to see a doctor from the Medical Center in Hershey. I have had a complete hysterectomy 5 years ago from adenomyosis, gallbladder was taken out because it stopped working from being encased in scar tissue and had emergency surgery for polyoricstenocis(a condition that usually affects first born boys, I am a second born girl). I am currently taking the bentyl at my mealtime so that I don't wake up in the middle of the night in pain. I also have started to take peppermint pills 3 times a day to ease the cramping. These have helped to make it so that I can relatively function at work. What I want to know is, how long will I have this daily pain and what can I do to make it stop, also is it normal to have more pain after a bowel movement?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

IBS doesn't cause weightloss. Your weightloss is from eating less like you said you don't always have a great appetite.If you had an intestinal infection.. you NEED probiotics to restore good gut flora that was probably wrecked by the infection. So get yourself a good probiotic, like Align, Florastor, Culturelle, Sustenex etc. Give it a very decent trial of several weeks. If you see NO improvement.. try another probiotic with different strains in it.


> My gastro at the last visit literally yelled at me, telling me there was nothing he could do and I am lying when I say the medicine makes me dopey.


Get a new Doctor pronto! The one you have now is HIGLY unprofessional and I am sorry you had to go through that with him.ETA: By the way... NONE of this is your fault... He is plain wrong.


----------



## tobeornottobe (Jan 17, 2012)

I am going to try the probiotics for a few weeks and see if that helps me. It has been hard adjusting that I have the diagnosis of IBS, since I am now 41. The doctors did put that label on me on and off throughout the years, but after the real problem was solved. My pain would go away. I know that I have sensitive bowels in that whenever there is a medical issue somewhere else in my body, it gets complicated. But I never had it where no matter what I ate affected me until the intestinal infection.As far as the doctor goes, you are right. I need to switch docetors. I have been recommended to a specialist that I will see in April. I am just trying to survive until then.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

tobeornottobe said:


> I just joined this sight because I am hoping to see the best way to stop being in pain daily. In September, I had surgery for an inflamed nerve trapped in scar tissue. After the surgery, I had a severe intestinal infection. Since then, I have been having pain on a daily basis with diarhea or constipation. Every time I have a bowel movement, my pain increases. When I am constipated, my pain is a dull ache. All the pain is from the belly button and lower, with sharp stabbing pains happening on the right side. Sometimes the pain seems to go into my hip bone and down my right leg. I also have times when I am doubled over and cannot move from the pain and the diarhea. I have gone to the gastro several times and was prescribed robinal(usesless) and bentyl which makes the pain tolerable but dopey.( This makes me hesitate to take it because I am a teacher). I have been keeping a diet of the things I eat to see what triggers a horrible day. So far nothing has stuck out but the fact I eat food in general. I try to drink a lot of water and take fiber on a daily basis. I also try to eat healthy, but many times I just don't feel like eating. I have lost about 11 pounds and am still dropping. My gastro at the last visit literally yelled at me, telling me there was nothing he could do and I am lying when I say the medicine makes me dopey. He also told me I should be following a diet but then said that I shouldn't have to if I am taking my medicine. I requested that he send me to someone else and have been scheduled to see a doctor from the Medical Center in Hershey. I have had a complete hysterectomy 5 years ago from adenomyosis, gallbladder was taken out because it stopped working from being encased in scar tissue and had emergency surgery for polyoricstenocis(a condition that usually affects first born boys, I am a second born girl). I am currently taking the bentyl at my mealtime so that I don't wake up in the middle of the night in pain. I also have started to take peppermint pills 3 times a day to ease the cramping. These have helped to make it so that I can relatively function at work. What I want to know is, how long will I have this daily pain and what can I do to make it stop, also is it normal to have more pain after a bowel movement?


####! I have possible bad new for you. I had the hip pain in the back over eight years ago before defecation, read my profile where I am at now. Bentyl worke once on me, and your doctor is a peice of #### as the most major side affect of Bentyl is drowsiness and lethargy as it is a smooth muscle relaxer. A major concinces in the medical field is IBS is mainly hyper motility so there thought is use a smooth muscle relaxer that causes the motility of the intestines to slow down. In my opinion and studies the pain in the lower right side is one of two things. First is the area where the small intestine dumps into the large intestine is storing water creating weight; this is where your appendix is, DO NOT WORRY, with most appendicitis a fever and or vomiting is present. The second, and this is still hypothectical but have consulted three GI specialist, the sigmoid colon can become overexpanded and is not fastened in the body so it free floats. Once it is overexpanded Bristol stool#1, #2, and liquid can store there creating weigh. No matter how hard you push it feels like it won't move. They said this is a form of disteded abdomen. If you stand with your legs locked, slightly shoulder width apart, and lean forward at roubhly a 20 degree angle it might help. Other people have had success by strenghtening there rectal abdominals and belt line abdominals. The galbladder isn't necesarry but aids in the digestion in the small intestine. A few things that might help. Follow a diet for someone that has had a gallbladder removed. Usually lower protein or proteins low in fat like turkey or chicken. Cramping can be many of things. If it is becuase of diahrea, then you need to taper off the insoluble fiber. A lot of people get IBS type C or alternating and think, OK, all I have to do is poop more and the pain will go away, I was guilty of this. So they overdo laxatives or fiber. If you type C dominant I recommend milk of magnesia as it pulls moisture back in to the intestine instead of things like Fiber Con. I recommend that people taper way off of diahretics like caffeine, taurine, guarana, and stimulant laxatives as this will put pressure behind a constipated area and cause more pain. I would recommend eating a small amount every two hours as that is when the stomach empties, to keep gas down. And finally I would recommend eating a small but equal portions of proteien, soluble fiber, and complex carbohydrates. The soluble fiber binds the three complex carbs gives you energy and firms, and the protein will cause it not to move through your system so rapidly. Whatever you do, do not overeat as this can cause things to be even worse. And don't stop eating as it can cause your system hit a form of stasis.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

tobeornottobe said:


> I just joined this sight because I am hoping to see the best way to stop being in pain daily. In September, I had surgery for an inflamed nerve trapped in scar tissue. After the surgery, I had a severe intestinal infection. Since then, I have been having pain on a daily basis with diarhea or constipation. Every time I have a bowel movement, my pain increases. When I am constipated, my pain is a dull ache. All the pain is from the belly button and lower, with sharp stabbing pains happening on the right side. Sometimes the pain seems to go into my hip bone and down my right leg. I also have times when I am doubled over and cannot move from the pain and the diarhea. I have gone to the gastro several times and was prescribed robinal(usesless) and bentyl which makes the pain tolerable but dopey.( This makes me hesitate to take it because I am a teacher). I have been keeping a diet of the things I eat to see what triggers a horrible day. So far nothing has stuck out but the fact I eat food in general. I try to drink a lot of water and take fiber on a daily basis. I also try to eat healthy, but many times I just don't feel like eating. I have lost about 11 pounds and am still dropping. My gastro at the last visit literally yelled at me, telling me there was nothing he could do and I am lying when I say the medicine makes me dopey. He also told me I should be following a diet but then said that I shouldn't have to if I am taking my medicine. I requested that he send me to someone else and have been scheduled to see a doctor from the Medical Center in Hershey. I have had a complete hysterectomy 5 years ago from adenomyosis, gallbladder was taken out because it stopped working from being encased in scar tissue and had emergency surgery for polyoricstenocis(a condition that usually affects first born boys, I am a second born girl). I am currently taking the bentyl at my mealtime so that I don't wake up in the middle of the night in pain. I also have started to take peppermint pills 3 times a day to ease the cramping. These have helped to make it so that I can relatively function at work. What I want to know is, how long will I have this daily pain and what can I do to make it stop, also is it normal to have more pain after a bowel movement?


Also if the nerve you had operated on was the vagus nerve that controls the upperportions of the large, small intestines, gall bladder, lung, and heart function


----------

